#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [圖片] 一隻認為自己是貓的哈士奇~~~轉載

## 狼之夜

*近有一隻爆紅的哈士奇，主人是這麼說的:這貨智商負無窮，
它小時候是和貓一起養大的，它以為自己就是隻貓，連坐姿都是這樣兒的，跟貓一樣，把手揣起來:3
*
部分圖片:







小時候:




轉載處與更多圖片及全文：http://www.life.com.tw/?app=view&no=127490


話說看完後，本狼快被萌翻了啊~~~~ :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 神威白霜

我的天呀
這傢伙未免太可愛了吧  ((HP-99999........

----------

